# Greetings from Pennsylvania



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Loup, congrats on getting your first bees and welcome to the Hive from a fellow Pennsy guy.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Lou!


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

I would keep the bees closed in for a day before opening the entrance, I've heard of bees absconding from top bars when they are hived from packages.
Good luck and Welcome


----------



## Loup (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the advice and welcome


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! My four packages arrive March 30th too. I'm really excited!


----------

